# Dennerle Nano Cube 30 Litre Complete Plus Aquarium?



## Jason King (21 Jan 2014)

Firstly I wanted to say hello to all at ukaps  I have been  browsing for while now learning from this great site.

I'm interested in the  dennerle 30l nano and was wondering if its worth getting the complete set?

I'm after a small all in one setup without the extra external filters, the setup will be used for shrimp only.

a few more questions.

how many dwarf shrimp would you recommend?

im thinking low tech planted which carpeting plants do you recommend?

thanks


----------



## goodiehard (21 Jan 2014)

I have the Dennerle Nano 30L. It's a nice looking tank. I do have the external filter and am not familiar with the "standard" filter. What I've seen in product reviews it should suffice for a shrimp setup. 
The advantage of the dennerle kit is that there's loads of add-ons. For instance there is a special filter add-on that's worth looking at. It prevents baby shrip getting sucked into the filter. 

Don't know much about shrimp but for a carpeting plant I would recommend maybe moss. I beleive there's an 11w light with the 30L set I think.


----------



## pepedopolous (21 Jan 2014)

The complete has everything you need except for a heater (which isn't 100% necessary). If you have cherry shrimp or related varieties, they will breed. I started with 10 but ended up with a lot more. The filter coped fine however. For a carpeting plant, try moss or something easy like Marsilea hirsuta.

P


----------



## Jason King (21 Jan 2014)

Thanks both  what moss would you recommend? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (22 Jan 2014)

Hello kisanjong

I used 'cladophora' better known as moss balls riped up and wraped around small stone using string, to creat an instance carpet effect. You could do the same with any moss, such as fox moss. Some people super glue the moss to stone which also work. 

I can recommend the complete set, it's got everything you need even a pack of shrimp food, thou as P suggested no heater. Great alittle kit. The filter that comes with it is fine, thou I replace the floss with a small bag of purigen, which just about fit, which speeds up clearing water after set up, and keeps it clear. 

If your interested you can look at my tank in the link provided on my signature, note I haven't updated in a while, and just before Xmas added 10 prl shrimp. 

Good luck with you tank.


----------



## Jason King (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks steve  

ill look into purigen idea.

Off to look at your tank..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2014)

Hi Kisanjong, How are things going Is the nano up and running ??


----------



## Jason King (19 Apr 2014)

hey greenfinger 

yes its up and running. sort of, ill update the post tomorrow once i get a few pictures


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2014)

kisanjong said:


> hey greenfinger
> 
> yes its up and running. sort of, ill update the post tomorrow once i get a few pictures


Hi Kisanjong, Looking forward to seeing your photos


----------



## Jason King (23 Apr 2014)

i decided against the whole kit but i did get the tank etc.

more details here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hello-ukaps.32755/


----------

